

Spies should be able to monitor all online messaging, says David Cameron - jackgavigan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet-security/11340621/Spies-should-be-able-to-monitor-all-online-messaging-says-David-Cameron.html

======
mdpm
A repeat of the same idiocy; You cannot solve cultural problems with process
or technical solutions.

